# M3 GTR Street Version - Hey VinceTopasBlau3



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Got the 1/18th M3 GTR - Street Version yesterday. Ordered it Monday, they had it on Friday. Pretty fast.










They only made 3000 of these. The parts guy at VOB has no trouble ordering them.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool, I bought the same two days ago


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I saw them on Ebay last Sunday night. People were claiming that they were sold out. I thought I'd see what Vince knew so I sent him a PM and he gave me the part number. No surprises there. So I called my dealership on Monday morning and the parts guy there (who loves the scale models) ordered two just from my phonecall. I was amazed to see that they had arrived by Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

How about giving us the part number.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *How about giving us the part number.  *


Here it is: 80 43 0 152 552.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Steve,

Sorry that I don't checked out this forum that often..but thanks for update! Glad you got it!  

I have yet to buy one....as usual no space to display a 1/18.


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

Say how much did you guys pay for that model through the dealers? EBAY's averages were around $125


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

heat010 said:


> *Say how much did you guys pay for that model through the dealers? EBAY's averages were around $125 *


It's a $95 special order through the dealer. As of a few weeks ago they aren't sold out. The Ebay guys claim that BMW is completely sold out, but that's not true.

Vince, I kind of prefer the 1/18's but they do take up more space. I've been looking for a display case and clip on small spot lights or something like that anyway. They my collection can grow a little bit. I'd also be interested in a Schnitzer ETCC car when they come out.

Steve


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Steve, that was exactly what I told myself about 1/18. Yup.  As time goes by, I started collecting smaller and smaller. Now I am trying to finish up the 1/87s. 

Here's a glimpse.



SteveT said:


> *
> Vince, I kind of prefer the 1/18's but they do take up more space. I've been looking for a display case and clip on small spot lights or something like that anyway. They my collection can grow a little bit. I'd also be interested in a Schnitzer ETCC car when they come out.
> 
> Steve *


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

There's no doubt they're all neat. Thanks


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Damn......all sold out.*

Just called my local bmw parts dept for that model. As of today 1/22 they're all sold out. Guess I have to search on ebay. What a drag.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Damn......all sold out.*

Dealers can place a special order from BMW AG, if they wish.



heat010 said:


> *Just called my local bmw parts dept for that model. As of today 1/22 they're all sold out. Guess I have to search on ebay. What a drag. *


----------



## jaryl (Nov 11, 2002)

*I just saw this post!!!! Please help me get one!!!*

Hi guys,

I just saw this post and I have to have one. I am talking about the 1/18th M3 GTR. I called my dealer in Bayside and a few others in my area but no one has them anymore.

Can someone please tell me where I can find one? Thanks.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

does anyone know whats the diff between the carbon black, blue and grey ones? are they all minichamps?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I could be wrong but I don't think the GTR was released in grey. 

The GTRs are made by PMA/Minichamps.

The regular E46 M3 by Kyosho.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3555075759&category=14736


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

That's silver not grey. But yes, all GTR made by PMA/Minichamps.


----------

